
ADHD Brain User Manual - rahuldottech
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Q6hewA5BKQWEtpwa8s5R-nenRhpvcFrFvUJzgtAh18E/edit
======
rahuldottech
Backstory:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/relationship_advice/comments/ezivwn...](https://www.reddit.com/r/relationship_advice/comments/ezivwn/update_i24m_adopted_my_little_sister8f_after_our/fgnsadv/)

